# Problema compilazione svgalib durante installazione VLC

## Bytec0d3

Ciao a tutti, sono nuovo di Gentoo e quindi ancora abbastanza inesperto  :Razz: 

Sto avendo problemi ad installare vlc; in /etc/portage/package.use ho aggiunto le USE flags consigliate sul sito di VLC (http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-gentoo.html) ma ricevo i seguenti errori in fase di compilazione di della libreria svgalib:

(preso da /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/svgalib-1.9.25-r1/temp/build.log )

```

/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/svgalib-1.9.25-r1/work/svgalib-1.9.25/kernel/svgalib_helper/main.c:27:28: fatal error: linux/smp_lock.h: No such file or directory

compilation terminated.

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/svgalib-1.9.25-r1/work/svgalib-1.9.25/kernel/svgalib_helper/main.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/svgalib-1.9.25-r1/work/svgalib-1.9.25/kernel/svgalib_helper] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.39-gentoo-r3'

make: *** [default] Error 2

emake failed

 * ERROR: media-libs/svgalib-1.9.25-r1 failed (compile phase):

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=i686-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS=  KDIR=/lib/modules/2.6.39-gentoo-r3/build default

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3771:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *   environment, line 2880:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC=\"$(tc-getBUILD_CC)\"                                               CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}-                                 

                LDFLAGS=\"$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)\"                                          ${BUILD_FIXES}                                          ${BUILD_PARAMS} 

                                                ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}- LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =media-libs/svgalib-1.9.25-r1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =media-libs/svgalib-1.9.25-r1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/svgalib-1.9.25-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/svgalib-1.9.25-r1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/svgalib-1.9.25-r1/work/svgalib-1.9.25'

```

purtroppo non riesco a capire l'errore, qualche consiglio?

----------

## djinnZ

Premesso che qualche riga in più (andando verso l'alto) non guasterebbe, mi pare che  *Quote:*   

> /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/svgalib-1.9.25-r1/work/svgalib-1.9.25/kernel/svgalib_helper/main.c:27:28: fatal error: linux/smp_lock.h: No such file or directory 

 parli abbastanza chiaro; non riesce a trovare il file in questione (che dovrebbe far parte degli headers).

A parte il fatto che sono curioso anche io di capire da cosa spuntano quelle use flag o meglio, a cosa servano lo capisco, è il supporto a svgalib che proprio non capisco.

Nel frattempo prova a disabilitarlo (mai avuto e mai avuto tra i piedi il supporto vga, senza per questo avere problemi) è inutile dannarsi per una libreria, instabile e semideprecata, di dubbia utilità, per di più.

O potresti provare a disabilitare kernel-helper proprio in svgalib.

Se vuoi dettagli http://packages.gentoo.org/package/media-libs/svgalib e vedi il changelog ed i bug. (e vedrai che ha problemi proprio con kernel ed headers, ne ha sempre avuti), temo che non funzioni oltre il .36

----------

